# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Windows Server >  Server 2008 R2 SP 1 Аудит отказа несколько раз в секунду

## Roman_915

Добрый. Win Serv 2008 R2 SP 1. Чистая установка, все обновления. Сложный пароль Админа. ничего на сервер не устанавливали. Установку делали в своей сети, дома. Привезли в организацию, подключили в сеть. И в журнале безопасности посыпались ошибки Аудит отказа. Организация сама загажена, разбираться со всеми компами очень долго, бюджетники, всё старое и в хламе. 

Что это за аудит отказа? В интернете ответов не много, даже на офф сайте майкрософта. 
2019-01-31_11-05-27.jpg

Текст ошибки
Платформа фильтрации IP-пакетов Windows заблокировала подключение.

Сведения о приложении:
	Идентификатор процесса:		4
	Имя приложения:	System

Сведения о сети:
	Направление:		Входящие
	Адрес источника:		192.168.0.255
	Порт источника:		137
	Адрес назначения:	192.168.0.194
	Порт назначения:		137
	Протокол:		17

Сведения о фильтре:
	Идентификатор выполнения фильтра:	928904
	Имя уровня:		Получить/Принять
	Идентификатор выполнения уровня:	44

Следующая ошибка
Платформа фильтрации IP-пакетов Windows заблокировала подключение.

Сведения о приложении:
	Идентификатор процесса:		4
	Имя приложения:	System

Сведения о сети:
	Направление:		Входящие
	Адрес источника:		192.168.0.255
	Порт источника:		137
	Адрес назначения:	192.168.0.194
	Порт назначения:		137
	Протокол:		17

Сведения о фильтре:
	Идентификатор выполнения фильтра:	928904
	Имя уровня:		Получить/Принять
	Идентификатор выполнения уровня:	44

Следующая

Платформа фильтрации IP-пакетов Windows заблокировала подключение.

Сведения о приложении:
	Идентификатор процесса:		304
	Имя приложения:	\device\harddiskvolume3\windows\system32\svchost.e  xe

Сведения о сети:
	Направление:		Входящие
	Адрес источника:		224.0.0.252
	Порт источника:		5355
	Адрес назначения:	192.168.0.233
	Порт назначения:		60461
	Протокол:		17

Сведения о фильтре:
	Идентификатор выполнения фильтра:	924659
	Имя уровня:		Получить/Принять
	Идентификатор выполнения уровня:	44

Помогите, с чего начать искать,

----------

